# Internship pieces



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

These are some of the many things I made during my internship. Can't show all of it, partially because some is for a game that isn't released yet and partially because some of it is total and utter sh- well, you know, not my proudest stuff. 

These were acceptable though;


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like them all! The tree is my favorite.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome work Sis! *Very* Well done!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the underwater scenes. As a coincident just today I started working on an underwater scene of my own. I admire how you handled the light. I will come back to these for ideas of lighting in my painting. You are so good.

I also like the unusual tree but the underwater scenes are my favorite.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

good work. the last picture has wrong perspective all over but has a really nice coloring i enjoy.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys!

As for the perspective; sadly, a lot of it is what I had to work with (the tree's 3D model was somewhat wonky to start with) but I see what you mean.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Actually the 3rd picture is my favorite! Perspective smermective! LOL! THey way it is laid out is what brings interest. Look at some of the most famous paintings done (I'm thinking Picasso here) and you will see things that aren't scientific (like eyes too big.. or out of place, etc) but the picture is a masterpiece.

*Inge.. You have a Masterpiece there.. DON'T change it a bit!*


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha, thanks! You certainly have a point, though I also think that in order to do the sort of thing Picasso did, it is important to fully understand things. Getting to the bottom of something first allows you to later manipulate it in any way you see fit, while just going at it without really getting it restricts you to going at it from a more haphazard angle.
Not going to change this one anymore, though. Sadly, the project isn't going to be completed (it was kind of a sinking ship already when I was added to the team, so yeah).


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

SuddenLife said:


> Haha, thanks! You certainly have a point, though I also think that in order to do the sort of thing Picasso did, it is important to fully understand things. Getting to the bottom of something first allows you to later manipulate it in any way you see fit, while just going at it without really getting it restricts you to going at it from a more haphazard angle.
> Not going to change this one anymore, though. Sadly, the project isn't going to be completed (it was kind of a sinking ship already when I was added to the team, so yeah).


absolutely this. you know before those famous artists started doing their "silly" phases they needed centuries of hard work to improve techniques and perception just like you said.

i dont dislike the "distorted" painting - its just when you are art related and take propper look on someones work like where did the artist put this and why etc you notice these things. it will happen to you too - just imagine a person standing there. then imagine the same person going somewhere else in that picture. this is where your brain will notice "errors" nah let me re-phrase it : happy accidents


----------

